# Win 10 Crashing when Waking up



## Publisher89 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello,

I have been troubleshooting this issue since I put my computer together. Whenever the system falls asleep and I wake it up, I receive a BSOD with the following error:

CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED

Navigating to the event view, I find the following errors:

The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S5). This can result in reduced resume performance.

The server {2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

The server {F9717507-6651-4EDB-BFF7-AE615179BCCF} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

The server {D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

The server Microsoft.WindowsStore_11711.1001.5.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe!App.AppX8h0bdkbb5frkt9s09fvshhbvqnntmvm1.mca did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Unable to start a DCOM Server: Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.9.6.16299_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy!CortanaUI.AppX6jbm6fjqte5wzzrf5807m7eq0z44q5gf.mca as Unavailable/Unavailable. The error:
"31"
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\backgroundTaskHost.exe" -ServerName:CortanaUI.AppXy7vb4pc2dr3kc93kfc509b1d0arkfb2x.mca

There are a total of 52 errors that are offshoots of each of these errors.

Just looking for some suggestions as to what I could try to correct this issue.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would try changing to a different sleep mode setting. S5 turns the computer completely off. I would also recommend disabling hibernation mode.

Go to cmd
Right click and run as Adminstrator
Type powercfg -h off (hit enter)


----------

